# Good place to buy Blower Motor Resistor?



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks to a member via PM, I need a new blower motor resistor, can anyone suggest where to pick this up, and more importantly, how to install? :loser:


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

*Well*



DominickGT said:


> Thanks to a member via PM, I need a new blower motor resistor, can anyone suggest where to pick this up, and more importantly, how to install? :loser:


I would recommend a local salvage yard.... But you can order through local Nissan dealer, maybe check local autoparts store.

Its located right beneith your glovebox, has one plug and two screws, fairly simple.

:cheers:


----------



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

I'll take a look for it tomorrow, thanks for your input!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

the local stealership should carry them for around $25-30.


----------



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

:crazy: = stealership

Thanks but I will try to get it from someone off this board.


----------



## sfsentra (Aug 12, 2005)

DominickGT--

Recently I had the same problem and replaced the resistor (thanks to learning about the solution from this forum, btw). Got it from Rock Auto for $15.97. It was dead simple to do and takes just a minute or two. Hardest part was contorting myself underneath the passenger side dash!

Good luck with yours--it's really nice having some air flowing again...


----------



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

Great advice! I will try PepBoys tomorrow, I can already see this forum being as helpful to me as www.3si.org/forum has been to me for the last 5 years.


----------



## ricerboy17 (Sep 30, 2004)

DominickGT said:


> Thanks to a member via PM, I need a new blower motor resistor, can anyone suggest where to pick this up, and more importantly, how to install? :loser:


http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=82505
thats my kinda write up thingy deal, they are easy and cheap but my car keeps blowin them for some reason...


----------



## 94econobox (Dec 1, 2004)

cleaning this from time to time prolongs life too. The resistor heats up and sits in the blower airflow to cool it. As it gets more dust and crud on it, it loses it's ability to coll off and eventually blows. Just take it out from time to time and wipe down with some rubbing alcohol.


----------



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks again everyone for the tips, I really appreciate it. I tried to access this resistor, but of course another distraction... lots of wiring in my way from what appears to be an old hands-free cellphone kit.

Took me an hour to pull all these wires correctly (learned from yanking wires the hard way on my 92 3000GT SL )

I'll get to this resistor sometime...

other things I have noticed and must replace:
-Water Pump (crap!)
AC system does not work at all, and I have no clue how to test the parts, I do not hear the compressor turn on, checked the relays and fuses (appear OK), so I guess AC compressor will come after I replace the water pump 

Any comments in regards to these will also be appreciated. 

I'm taking my time with the fixes, and to this point have pulled probably 5 pounds of unnecessary wiring. (I would hate to replace things only to find faulty wiring as the problem)


----------



## blackmaxima88 (Mar 20, 2005)

just some random input about your A/C.... I think (could be wrong) but I'm pretty sure there's a safety cutoff that disables the compressor if the refrigerant (R-134a) is low, so that there isn't any damage. I understand that winter is coming up and that the price of R-134a has shot up in the past year or so, but it's worth getting a $5 gauge and checking it. a recharge kit with the adaptor, gauge, and refrigerant/lube mix usually runs between $20-25. I had a problem with my 94 XE with the A/C cutting in and out intermittently, and after adding refrigerant to the low-side port, I have icicles hanging from the ceiling after about 5 minutes.

Dan


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

Nissanparts2u.com is a good place to buy Factory Parts for a low price!


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

blackmaxima88 said:


> ...if the refrigerant (R-134a) is low, so that there isn't any damage. I understand that winter is coming up and that the price of R-134a has shot up in the past year or so, but it's worth getting a $5 gauge and checking it...
> Dan


I am pretty sure that this car should have R12 in it... unless it has been retrofitted. My 1992 Sentra has R12(about $50/lb) but you can check it yourself. Usually the R12 systems have small "bicycle" type valves on the A/C lines, and the R134A(about $25/lb) valves are larger and don't look like "bicycle" type valves.


----------

